# Free bettting



## Alan Scozzari (Jan 26, 2017)

*FREE BETTING Soccer - Turkey Turkish Cup *
 26/01/2017
 Bet: A WAGER Besiktas 0 -119 

Regards Alan


----------



## Alan Scozzari (Jan 26, 2017)

1:1 *PUSH*


----------



## Alan Scozzari (Jan 27, 2017)

*FREE BETTING Soccer - Portugal Primeira Liga *
 27/01/2017
 Bet: A WAGER Boavista 0, -0,5 +100  

Regards Alan


----------



## Alan Scozzari (Jan 28, 2017)

0:1 *LOST*


----------



## Alan Scozzari (Jan 28, 2017)

*FREE BETTING Soccer - Germany Bundesliga *
28/01/2017 
Bet: B WAGER Hoffenheim 0, +0,5 -109 

Regards Alan


----------



## Alan Scozzari (Jan 29, 2017)

1:2 *LOST*


----------



## Alan Scozzari (Jan 29, 2017)

Today, the strongest C WAGER*

FREE BETTING Soccer - Italy Serie A*
29/01/2017 
Bet: C WAGER Empoli 0 +107

GL

Regards Alan


----------



## JohnSup (Jan 29, 2017)

nice tips dude


----------



## Alan Scozzari (Jan 30, 2017)

surprising result JohnSup

1:4 *LOST*


----------



## Alan Scozzari (Jan 30, 2017)

*FREE BETTING Soccer - Netherlands Eerste Divisie*
30/01/2017 
Bet: A WAGER Graafschap 0, -0,5 -105

GL

Regards Alan


----------



## Alan Scozzari (Jan 31, 2017)

2:3 *LOST*


----------



## Alan Scozzari (Jan 31, 2017)

*FREE BETTING Soccer - England Championship*
31/01/2017 
Bet: B WAGER Aston Villa 0 -111
GL

Regards Alan


----------



## Alan Scozzari (Feb 1, 2017)

0:3 *LOST*


----------



## Alan Scozzari (Feb 1, 2017)

Strong C Wager.

Acquire a good month
*
FREE BETTING Soccer - England Championship*
01/02/2017 
Bet: C WAGER Newcastle Utd -1, -1,5 -104
GL

Regards Alan


----------



## Alan Scozzari (Feb 2, 2017)

2:2 *LOST*


----------



## Alan Scozzari (Feb 2, 2017)

*FREE BETTING Soccer - Portugal Primeira Liga*
02/02/2017 
Bet: A WAGER Moreirense -0,5 +112
GL

Regards Alan


----------



## Alan Scozzari (Feb 3, 2017)

1:1 *LOST*


----------



## Alan Scozzari (Feb 3, 2017)

*FREE BETTING Soccer - Netherlands Eredivisie*
03/02/2017 
Bet: B WAGER Vitesse -0,5 -112
GL

Regards Alan


----------



## Alan Scozzari (Feb 4, 2017)

2:0 *WIN*


----------



## Alan Scozzari (Feb 4, 2017)

*FREE BETTING Soccer - Spain LaLiga*
04/02/2017 
Bet: A WAGER Valencia -0,5 -120
GL

Regards Alan


----------



## Alan Scozzari (Feb 5, 2017)

0:4 *LOST*


----------



## Alan Scozzari (Feb 5, 2017)

*FREE BETTING Soccer - Spain LaLiga2*
05/02/2017 
Bet: B WAGER Levante -0,5, -1 -120
GL

Regards Alan


----------



## Alan Scozzari (Feb 6, 2017)

2:1 *WIN*


----------



## Alan Scozzari (Feb 6, 2017)

*FREE BETTING Soccer - Germany 2. Bundesliga*
06/02/2017 
Bet: A WAGER VfB Stuttgart -0,5  -1 -123
GL

Regards Alan


----------



## Alan Scozzari (Feb 7, 2017)

2:0 *WIN*


----------



## Alan Scozzari (Feb 7, 2017)

*FREE BETTING Soccer - France Ligue 1*
07/02/2017 
Bet: A WAGER Monaco -0,5 -127
GL

Regards Alan


----------



## Alan Scozzari (Feb 8, 2017)

Here now 4-1. Hold

2:1 *WIN*


----------



## Alan Scozzari (Feb 8, 2017)

*FREE BETTING Soccer - Italy Serie A*
08/02/2017
Bet: A WAGER AC Milan 0  -0,5 -107

Bologna has not recovered after losing 1: 7 from Napoli

GL

Regards Alan


----------



## Alan Scozzari (Feb 8, 2017)

5-1 RUN


----------



## Alan Scozzari (Feb 9, 2017)

1:0 *WIN*


----------



## Alan Scozzari (Feb 9, 2017)

*FREE BETTING Soccer - Portugal Segunda Liga*
09/02/2017
Bet: A WAGER Vizela 0 -0,5 +104

GL

Regards Alan


----------



## Alan Scozzari (Feb 9, 2017)

5 in a row win


----------



## Alan Scozzari (Feb 10, 2017)

2:1 *WIN*


----------



## Alan Scozzari (Feb 10, 2017)

*FREE BETTING Soccer - Belgium Jupiler League*
10/02/2017
Bet: A WAGER Genk 0 +100

GL

Regards Alan


----------



## Alan Scozzari (Feb 11, 2017)

3:0 *WIN*

We have 6 in a row win


----------



## Alan Scozzari (Feb 11, 2017)

*FREE BETTING Soccer - England Premier League*
11/02/2017
Bet: A WAGER Stoke City 0, -0,5 -120

GL

Regards Alan


----------



## Alan Scozzari (Feb 11, 2017)

*BOOOOOMB FUEL*

*STOKE WINNER *

*7 IN A ROW. HOLD*


----------



## Alan Scozzari (Feb 12, 2017)

*FREE BETTING Soccer - England Premier League*
12/02/2017
Bet: A WAGER Italy Serie A Atalanta -0,5 -132

GL

Regards Alan


----------



## Alan Scozzari (Feb 13, 2017)

*BOOOOOMB FUEL*

*ATALANTA WINNER *

*8 IN A ROW. HOLD*


----------



## Alan Scozzari (Feb 13, 2017)

*FREE BETTING Soccer - England Premier League*
13/02/2017
Bet: A WAGER Manchester City -1, -1,5 -110

GL

Regards Alan


----------



## Alan Scozzari (Feb 14, 2017)

*Manchester City WINNER *

*9 IN A ROW. HOLD*


----------



## Alan Scozzari (Feb 14, 2017)

*FREE BETTING Soccer - England Championship*
14/02/2017
Bet: A WAGER Newcastle Utd 0 -109
GL

Regards Alan


----------



## Alan Scozzari (Feb 15, 2017)

*Newcastle Utd 0 -109 PUSH*


----------



## Alan Scozzari (Jan 10, 2019)

*FREE BETTING Soccer - Spain Copa del Rey*
10/01/2019
A WAGER Real Sociedad +0,5 -127


----------



## Alan Scozzari (Jan 10, 2019)

Head 2 Head Betis - Real Sociedad
10-3 Real Sociedad +0,5


----------



## Alan Scozzari (Jan 10, 2019)

*Real Sociedad +0,5 -127 WINNER*

*we start a rumble *


----------



## Alan Scozzari (Jan 11, 2019)

*FREE BETTING Soccer - France Ligue 1*
11/01/2019
A WAGER Lyon -1 -130


----------



## Alan Scozzari (Jan 11, 2019)

The Reims attack power is severely weakened. Injured attackers Chavarria 17/2 and Suk Hyun-Jun 14/1. 
Addition, the injured midfielder Doumbia 15/2.


----------



## Alan Scozzari (Jan 11, 2019)

*Lyon -1 -130 LOST*


----------



## Alan Scozzari (Jan 15, 2019)

*FREE BETTING Soccer - Friendly International*
15/01/2019
 B WAGER Iceland 0 -0,5 -111


----------



## Alan Scozzari (Jan 16, 2019)

*Iceland 0 -0,5 -111 LOST*


----------



## Alan Scozzari (Jan 16, 2019)

*FREE BETTING Soccer - Italy Super Cup*
 16/01/2019
 C WAGER Juventus -1 -114


----------



## Alan Scozzari (Jan 17, 2019)

*Juventus -1 -114 PUSH*


----------



## Alan Scozzari (Jan 17, 2019)

*FREE BETTING Soccer - Spain Copa del Rey*
 17/01/2019
 C WAGER Levante +2,5 +104


----------



## Alan Scozzari (Jan 18, 2019)

*Levante +2,5 +104 LOST*


----------



## Alan Scozzari (Jan 18, 2019)

*FREE BETTING Soccer - France Ligue 1*
18/01/2019
 A WAGER Lille -0,5 -1 -107

Two basic attackers will not play in Amiens.
Moussa Konate 11/3 injured, Saman Ghoddos 16/3 who is on the Asian Cup.
GL

BEST OF LUCK IN YOUR BETS


----------



## Alan Scozzari (Jan 19, 2019)

*Lille -0,5 -1 -107 WINNER*


----------



## Alan Scozzari (Jan 19, 2019)

*FREE BETTING Soccer - England Championship*
19/01/2019
 A WAGER Reading +0,5 +1 -107

I watched the Reading match. They play great, smooth, create a lot of actions.
This is a typical game from my TV notebook.

GL
BEST OF LUCK IN YOUR BETS


----------



## Alan Scozzari (Jan 20, 2019)

*Reading +0,5 +1 -107 LOST*


----------



## Alan Scozzari (Jan 20, 2019)

*FREE BETTING Soccer - Spain LaLiga*
20/01/2019
B WAGER Levante -0,5 +104

GL

BEST OF LUCK IN YOUR BETS


----------



## Alan Scozzari (Jan 21, 2019)

*Levante -0,5 +104 WINNER*


----------



## Alan Scozzari (Jan 21, 2019)

*FREE BETTING Soccer - Greece Super League*
21/01/2019
 A WAGER Panathinaikos 0 +100

GL

BEST OF LUCK IN YOUR BETS


----------



## Alan Scozzari (Jun 25, 2019)

Remember 9 IN A ROW WIN FOR FREE

*I just pay getting to work after the win win win win.... *


----------



## Alan Scozzari (Jul 10, 2019)

*The bet is so strong that i'm doing a game of the year.... *
 * Start game 10/07/19.... *>>http://www.winbetssport.com/guaranteed100.html


----------



## Alan Scozzari (Jul 29, 2019)

Welcome.
 You received this message because you signed up to receive SPECIAL OFFERS:
 *The bet is so strong that i'm doing a game of the year.... *
* Start game 31/07/19....

 * >>http://www.winbetssport.com/guaranteed100.html 





 
*B** WAGER  Continuation win 31/07 GUARANTEED GAME OF THE YEAR WINNER >> SOCCER BETTING ACCESS DAY>>*

  Long-time SOCCER guru Alan Scozzari's is well on his way to beating the SOCCER  in 17 years cashing 139-94-20 59% last 253 premium plays going....
*Alan Scozzari's B WAGER GAME OF THE YEAR Winner. B WAGER ROLLER BOOMBS 5-0 LAST 5. GAME OF THE YEAR 30-8 LAST 38*
Price Day Access: *25$*​ *PURCHASE*​ 






 *Purchase package GUARANTEED >>*http://www.winbetssport.com/purchaseguaranteed.html

*View full package GUARANTEED >>*http://www.winbetssport.com/guaranteed100.html


----------

